# It's it weird



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

That I hate wearing a bra?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know. What gender are you?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

nope not at all


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> I don't know. What gender are you?


Female lol.


----------



## Oldrandwisr (Jun 22, 2013)

:bounce:

Don't have to like it. But they are a necessary evil.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I know a lot of women who dislike wearing bras and go without whenever they are able. So, I don't think it's odd at all to feel that way.

Me? I really dislike the feeling of _not_ wearing a good supportive bra. My breasts are sensitive, but not really in a good way. They tend to ache a lot. I also need the support to combat the mild case of 'tennis ball in a tube sock' that I seem to have going.  I even sleep in a bra.

By the way, many women are actually wearing the wrong size bra. I hear ladies complain about how uncomfortable underwire is, but I've never even felt the underwire in any of my bras - because they fit properly. If you haven't ever had a good professional bra fitting, it's very worthwhile.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

LOL The only time I wore one was in high school while playing sports and to prom.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Shhhh..... I don't wear one around the house


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't not wear a bra. Unless I am going to bed (I never sleep in a bra).

I need support.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

And no, it's not weird if you don't think it's weird.

DO YOU.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Married but Happy said:


> I don't know. What gender are you?


:rofl:


----------



## Jennifer871 (Oct 26, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> I don't know. What gender are you?


lol


----------



## Jennifer871 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> I can't not wear a bra. Unless I am going to bed (I never sleep in a bra).
> 
> I need support.


I"m the same. Yes my bra gets uncomfortable but it was less uncomfortable than braless.


----------



## Wife5362 (Oct 30, 2013)

Not at all! I do not wear one around the house most of the time. It has made answering the door for the UPS guy embarrassing at times!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW hates wearing one, and she doesn't most of the time. Finds them uncomfortable. Her discomfort is my gain...she has absolutely perfect boobs to go braless


----------



## Yolandi (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, how big are they? If you are a D like I am, then yes, you are weird for not wearing one. Being without one is painful!


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I wear two through the day at the moment... One lace underwire that is pretty, but does not have quite enough support and a crop top style over that. Together they give me the support and coverage I like.

I don't sleep in bra and when I was nursing the babies I hated having to sleep in a bra. H would be most miffed if he reached over to cop a feel at night and I had the girls caged..


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

I hate wearing the things...................... All the hair on my chest gets tangled in the lacey bits !!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I hated wearing a bra til I got measured and fitted for one.Now it's great.When I lost weight I went from almost DD to a full C but the need for a bra is still there of course.

It helps to keep them perky if you wear a comfy sports bra to bed...or so I've read in various mags.Skip the under wire on your sports bras too.


----------

